# I won iPads for me and my son!



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Square Trade is having a great give-away this season. I was the winner for yesterday, and since my son was the reason I started using Square Trade, we BOTH won iPads! Since I already have one, I've decided to give mine to my parents for Christmas. I'm kind of happy (or maybe over the top excited) right now!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> Square Trade is having a great give-away this season. I was the winner for yesterday, and since my son was the reason I started using Square Trade, we BOTH won iPads! Since I already have one, I've decided to give mine to my parents for Christmas. I'm kind of happy (or maybe over the top excited) right now!


Wow!! That's awesome! Your son must be excited too - as I'm sure your parents will be when they get their present!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Wow!! That's awesome! Your son must be excited too - as I'm sure your parents will be when they get their present!


Yeah, he didn't even mind when I called him at 2:30 am (in Germany) to tell him!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

CONGRATS


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

That's fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

What great gifts!


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Adopt me !!!!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

redshift1 said:


> Adopt me !!!!


LOL! That would just add to the mess! 5 kids (and one son-in-law), 2 extra iPads. That's why my parents are getting the extra (Mike gets one because if it wasn't for him, I never would have started with Square Trade to begin with).


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats on your win, and your choice to give your other iPad to your parents!

I hope you will all enjoy your new technology!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

That is soooo cool. Were you the one who claimed it late and they gave it to you anyway?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Congrats! I read the notice about the winners, and couldn't help wondering it they were KB members. Hope your son and parents love their iPads as much as I love mine.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

corkyb said:


> That is soooo cool. Were you the one who claimed it late and they gave it to you anyway?


Nope, I was the lucky one they got it when that guy hadn't claimed his! They are such a great company!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

YES, They gave it to you and the original two winners who checked in 1.5 hours late, if I am correct?  When I read that, I thought, how awesome of them to do that.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

And might I say that if anyone deserves this prize, Mom, with two sons in Afghanistan, it is surely you!  I am so happy for you and your parents.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

corkyb said:


> And might I say that if anyone deserves this prize, Mom, with two sons in Afghanistan, it is surely you! I am so happy for you and your parents.


Ditto.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats! What a great giveaway!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

corkyb said:


> And might I say that if anyone deserves this prize, Mom, with two sons in Afghanistan, it is surely you! I am so happy for you and your parents.


Well, thank God I'm not that Mom. I only have one currently in the military (the youngest is in Civil Air Patrol), and he's currently stationed in Germany. In a few months he'll head out for Korea. If I had two in Afghanistan, I'd be a total basket case this time of year. As it is, I'd give just about anything to have Mike home for Christmas. This is his third year away.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmm, I thought you had one son overseas and then another son went overseas.  I thought it was in a war zone, but now I think I must be thinking of someone else.  Oh well, happy ipadding; I'm happy you won.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Way cool!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

w00t!  Congrats!


----------

